
BuzzFeed News Chief Ben Smith to Join New York Times as Media Columnist - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/buzzfeed-news-chief-to-join-new-york-times-as-media-columnist-11580250790
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/HKJXl](http://archive.is/HKJXl)

